# Handgun for the Back Country



## freddyfry (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys, hows everyone doing? Recently i moved to an area where i have a lot more access to the back country and with that the larger 4 legged predators have more access to me (Potential hazards would be black bear, feral pig (only those of you haven't come across one of these things would laugh) cougars, and who knows what else). So my question to those of you who are used to having these wonderful places to explore, what would you suggest carrying as a side arm. I personally, and i do STRESS personally, hate revolvers. Ive been shooting them for over 20 years and i refuse to carry one in any capacity... this isn't meant to start any fights as they are great firearms, they just aren't for me. any way what caliber would you suggest carrying in a semi auto? am i safe with a .45acp? I have and prefer/do carry either a 9mm or .45acp in a CC role and im ruling out the 9mm as its arguably underpowered to begin with (again not trying to start anything, im a vet whose used this round in combat so yes i do have an understanding of its capabilities). and id like to avoid having to purchase a new gun. if so i assume a 10mm would be best? anyway any and all input is greatly appreciated. thanks a lot!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

freddyfry said:


> if so i assume a 10mm would be best? anyway any and all input is greatly appreciated. thanks a lot!


Well, if i'm fixxing to go anywhere that features the chance to confront a POed Black Bear or Cougar, I'm personally not going to count on a handgun. We've all heard the many stories of how soft skinned, weak muscled humans don't calm down even after taking multiple hits from serious handgun loads. Nope, take a long gun or stay home. BUT...this is your thread so I reckon if I can't take a really big bore revolver, i can fantasize by saying I'd latch on to an 10" bbl. MRI Desert Eagle, find a gunsmith who could work it to run like a sewing machine and stoke it up with the nastiest .44 mag. I could find. Get some powerful ear protection, find an outdoor range and see if you can shoot this 4 pound beast! And if that ain't enuff, try some .50AE, 325 grains, 1300 fps. and 1200 ft.-lbs. at the muzzle should do the trick if you hit anything with it! I would even take the .44 mag. in the Eagle over the .10 or .45. By the way, if you get one, please post a vid on YouTube, this I gotta see! 
Good luck (tongue in cheek here) Eli :smt083


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Getcha a Glock 20 in 10mm. Light, reliable, easy to shoot well (even one-handed), 15 shots on-tap, darn near rust-proof.

Or find some good, factory +p loads for your .45 and shoot a few boxes of them for practice before loading-up and heading out.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Getcha a Glock 20 in 10mm. Light, reliable, easy to shoot well (even one-handed), 15 shots on-tap, darn near rust-proof.


That is my personal choice. At present, I load mine with 180 grain FMJs, because I'm only thinking feral hogs. Even at that, you have power similar to a .41 magnum, and the FMJ should give you better penetration qualities.

If there were bear in my area, I would upgrade to a conventionally rifled barrel, and a 22lb. recoil spring, so that I could shoot 200 grain hardcast lead. That's about a $150 upgrade, and very simple, but gives you something that should stop a black bear.

I like the Glock, personally, because the G20 was specifically designed for the 10mm round, and is (in my opinion) absolutely reliable. But the 10mm can be purchased in other platforms that give different trigger options, and all the others are already conventionally rifled (as opposed to Glock's polygonal rifling).

EAA imports one, made by Tanfoglio, the Witness, that is a CZ-75 clone. It can be bought for a little over $400, and is actually a pretty decent pistol. I have shot one in .40 S&W, and it was accurate and reliable, through 3 magazines.

If I were going to settle for the weaker .45 ACP, I would order some +P hardball ammo from Doubletap or Buffalo Bore, to increase penetration. Hardcast lead or FMJ would be your best bet....but the 10mm would be a much better option, IMHO.


----------



## freddyfry (Oct 4, 2010)

hey guys thanks a lot for the input! The black bear is a slim possibility but i just wanted something for that just in case. I would love to carry my rifle with me but with the load out i usually carry it would be an extra 10 pounds i could do with out... hence the pistol (my days of absurdly over packed force marches are long over). While Glocks aren't my favorite pistol (im a die hard 1911 fan but lets face it they can have issues that the G's usually don't present with), i do carry a G26 daily and i do love it for many of its great qualities especially the reliability. the G20 was the 10mm i was thinking about should i buy another pistol and as it sounds it may be the best bet. I guess my biggest concern was the penetration factor. Ive never hunted an animal so im not really familiar with how ballistics are affected with their thicker hides and tissue (this gun isn't for hunting just last minute self defense). but it sounds like a 10mm with a quality load will get the job done. Again guys thanks for the info and if anyone else thinks of something please chime in... Well i guess im off to the shop to get a G20... man i hate it when i have to buy a new gun.... :smt082


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Black Bears
1. They are fast. They can reach speeds of 30 mph.
2. 30 mph=over 40 feet per second
3. When attacking prey they often pounce, or leap, like a big cat would (I have seen this)
4. They seldom attack humans unless they are startled or have cubs nearby, so there is a good chance yours will be a close encounter.

I took a trip to Montana once and was coming down a mountain road when we saw a black bear lumbering towards the berm. He saw the car. He did not hesitate a bit. He leaped once to the centerline and his second leap carried him across the road. It was graceful and amazing to watch. By the time we reached where he had been he was long gone hauling arse into the brush way down the mountainside. So when talking about a handgun to stop one, and you get maybe 2 seconds to deploy your weapon and fire it, you probably are just going to piss the bear off. A 10 mm might work, you just keep pulling the trigger while the bear is chewing on your anatomy! :mrgreen:
You'd be better off with some potent pepper spray in my opinion. They make handguns for shooting dangerous animals, (let's not forget you mentioned cougars too). In bear/cougar country I'd advise you carry one! Enjoy your Glock 10mm, its a great gun for two legged varmints.
JMHO, Eli


----------

